# Lee Wardle - Now supplying Commercial & domestic espresso machine parts to members!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I have now set up in business! Thats right folks Lee Wardle is Barista-UK!

Barista UK a new company offering Barista Training, consultancy and technical services in the SW. The technical side will be 70% contracted through other engineering services to provide "out of hours" cover I.E. Weekends. The other 30% will be providing technical advice, repairs & servicing to coffee business as part of the consultancy package.

*What does it mean for members of Coffee Forums I hear you cry?! *

Well, it means I'm able to supply domestic & commercial espresso machine parts/knockboxes/cleaning stuff/brushes/etc. at a discounted rate!

*How can I contact you if I need a spare part?*

Feel free to PM or use the details below for a no obligation quote.

*What if I don't know what part I need or I'm not sure if actually I need a part?*

Just call me for free technical advice, and if it turns out you don't need a part then great!

*Sounds good! Can I have a list of products you stock?*

No, I don't carry stock so delivery will be direct from the manufacturer, thats how I can offer a discout rate. As long as it's coffee related I should be able to supply it.

*But I've found it cheaper elsewhere....* If after receiving a quote you find it cheaper then no problem, and no hard feelings! I'm not here to under-cut other suppliers, i'm just in a position where I can help our members out.

*How do I pay?* Via Paypal ([email protected]) or by cheque. (funds will need to clear before item is sent though)

Email: [email protected]

Tel: 01271 377994

Mob: 07734 309993

WWW: http://www.baristauk.co.uk (not officially launched yet, for member info only)

Registered address/address for receiving cheques is:

Barista UK

30 Cyprus Terrace

Barnstaple

North Devon

EX32 9JG

Regards

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Spares and espressories on ebay now. CLICKY HERE! Items being added daily so keep checking!


----------

